# App on personal phone



## Seinfeld (Apr 11, 2014)

With return of Lyft comissions, I was interested to hear some drivers in SD with iphones testing the uber app on their personal phone. Is there any evidence of this? Ive only heard second hand. If i could do Uber without weekly phone fee Id like to.


----------



## sliksock (Apr 18, 2014)

I just got back from having the Uber app put on my personal iPhone 5c here in San Diego. Got there a few minutes after 3 when they opened and was there for a little over an hour in line before they did the deed. They decommissioned my Uber phone and did something on my personal phone and I was ready to go, less than 2 minutes once it was my turn.

I won't be using it until the weekend, but it's pretty cool and takes advantage of the large 5c screen. I am a little worried about not having a separate phone for navigation because I have not been overly impressed with Ubers in-app nav, but separate nav ain't worth $40 a month, so I'll have to learn to live with it.

The guy said San Diego is currently the only city doing this and will be until they've fully tested it. He didn't know what they would do if any of us wanted to upgrade to iPhone 6's in a few months.


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

That's what I told you all...wasn't lying, just don't have an iPhone. Got a text again as reminder!


----------



## Seinfeld (Apr 11, 2014)

sliksock said:


> I just got back from having the Uber app put on my personal iPhone 5c here in San Diego. Got there a few minutes after 3 when they opened and was there for a little over an hour in line before they did the deed. They decommissioned my Uber phone and did something on my personal phone and I was ready to go, less than 2 minutes once it was my turn.
> 
> I won't be using it until the weekend, but it's pretty cool and takes advantage of the large 5c screen. I am a little worried about not having a separate phone for navigation because I have not been overly impressed with Ubers in-app nav, but separate nav ain't worth $40 a month, so I'll have to learn to live with it.
> 
> The guy said San Diego is currently the only city doing this and will be until they've fully tested it. He didn't know what they would do if any of us wanted to upgrade to iPhone 6's in a few months.


Thanks for the info. I wonder about new drivers, can new drivers run the app instead of paying mobile fee. I assume they wont charge you the $10 a week. Let us know how the app on your phone goes! This is important new territory.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

Can the Uber App be running in the background while you surf the net, browse facebook, use navigation?


----------



## BeachBum (Aug 6, 2014)

Raider said:


> Can the Uber App be running in the background while you surf the net, browse facebook, use navigation?


And can you run the lyft app at the same time? I'm not tech savvy so this may be a stupid question.


----------



## sliksock (Apr 18, 2014)

Seinfeld: The whole reason for this is no more $10 fee, otherwise I wouldn't have bothered.
Raider: I believe the answer is no, as you will miss pings if the app is not front and center. I base that on the way it worked on the Uber iPhone 4. I have no reason to believe this is anything other than a port of the app everyone is currently using.
BeachBum: No, as you will miss pings from Uber if you have Lyft running front and center, and vice versa.

This is coming from a guy who has it on his personal phone, but hasn't driven with it yet, just played around a little. It seems to work exactly the same as always.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

sliksock said:


> Seinfeld: The whole reason for this is no more $10 fee, otherwise I wouldn't have bothered.
> Raider: I believe the answer is no, as you will miss pings if the app is not front and center. I base that on the way it worked on the Uber iPhone 4. I have no reason to believe this is anything other than a port of the app everyone is currently using.
> BeachBum: No, as you will miss pings from Uber if you have Lyft running front and center, and vice versa.
> 
> This is coming from a guy who has it on his personal phone, but hasn't driven with it yet, just played around a little. It seems to work exactly the same as always.


So, it just turns your own iPhone into a pretty much useless brick just like theirs was. If I can't run any other apps including calling and texting pax and a decent navigation while the Uber app is on or in a current ride without it logging you out, it is pretty much useless. Only advantage would be to install it on a second iPhone and add that phone to your existing plan for $10.00 per month or whatever.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

I don't have unlimited data plan...only 2gb I reckon with the Uber app running, it would be killing the Data usage, i notice that if you don't have the brick they gave you plugged in, battery will drain in like 40 minutes...and it gets super hot, like some nuclear fusion is going on in there..


----------



## Seinfeld (Apr 11, 2014)

LuLu said:


> That's what I told you all...wasn't lying, just don't have an iPhone. Got a text again as reminder!


Sorry lulu, I didnt see your thread. Here is bigger thread about same topic:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-app-for-drivers-now-available.1923/


----------

